# Long time no see



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All,

It's been a while since I last posted here. Hope everyone is well?

We've been in NZ for 6 years now and believe it or not, we've given up on looking out for the catch! We absolutely love it here especially when the mountain isn't hiding. We have also started the ball rolling for Citizenship too whoo hoo!

I have some questions about education for my daughter who is 27 with 2 young children and she has decided now to train as a Healthcare Assistant in the UK through online studies. I wondered whether she can use her experience as a caregiver and her qualifications she got when at school (left 10 years ago) and study NZ requirement levels over in the UK online as I have been told that even if she is qualified over there she will still have to pass exams here too, can we cut out the middle man and extra cost?

Would much appreciate advice on this matter.

Regards,
Dawn


----------

